# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  SOS POUR UNE TRENTAINE DE CHATS SAUVAGES (17)

## Mariee17

Bonjour à tous, 

LA SITUATION

Une dame de 88 ans nourrit depuis des années un groupe de plus ou moins 30 chats errants, auxquels viennent bien sûr s'ajouter régulièrement des minous (la plupart certainement déposés car souvent des bébés à peine sevrés, des chats sociables qui disparaissent vite...)

Elle m'a contacté pour avoir de l'aide, à la base pour:
-stériliser tout ce beau monde, même si a priori les petits ne survivent pas car elles voient très rarement des chatons et la population ne grandit pas vraiment (présence de chasseurs très hostiles, chiens de chasse et renard...)
-avoir un relais car à son âge c'est difficile mais elle ne veut pas laisser tomber les chats, et c'est tous les jours bien sûr weekend et jours fériés compris, à 88 ans

Les chats sont sur un terrain privé et boisé, entouré de haie. Ils "logent" plus ou moins dans ces haies et elle les nourrit dans ces haies (elle n'est jamais rentré dans le terrain privé)

Ce terrain a été vendu, j'ai obtenu les coordonnées du propriétaire qui avait bien constaté le nombre affolant de minous mais n'en savait pas plus.

DEUX PROBLÈMES SE POSENT:
-le nouveau propriétaire bien que pas forcément hostile aux chats n'en veut pas sur son terrain: il n'y a aura pas de place pour eux et la dame ni personne ne pourra plus venir les nourrir très bientôt
-les travaux de rafraîchissement vont commencer dès le printemps donc TRÈS BIENTÔT et ils vont commencer par les fameuses haies
Il est ok pour que les chats continuent d'être nourris d'ici là et pour qu'on trappe, on pourra même certainement rentrer pour plus de facilités avec son accord

Donc dans très peu de temps l'univers de ces chats va s'écrouler, ils vont certainement s'éparpiller avec le disparition de ce point de vie et de nourrissage et vont être affolés par les engins...

Il y a quelques chats sociables que le refuge Les amis des bêtes va prendre en charge pour les proposer à l'adoption. Tous les autres sont des chats sauvages qu'il sera peut être possible à terme de socia mais c'est long et difficile... et l'urgence est là! L'association ALMA comptait passer une convention avec la mairie pour la stérilisation des chats mais il s'agit maintenant en plus de les déplacer et ce très rapidement et ni ALMA ni le refuge n'ont de structure pour accueillir et garder autant de chats sauvages ou de terrain sur lesquels les relâcher....

Donc RECHERCHE EN GRANDE URGENCE toutes les solutions possibles:
-des familles d'accueil de socia
-des personnes s'occupant de groupes de chats dans lesquels on pourrait peut être en rajouter un ou deux ?
-des associations ayant des structures pour en accueillir
-des personnes prêtes à en accueillir d'une façon ou d'une autre (extérieur sécurisé, enclos....)

Certains pourront être sociabilisés rapidement, notamment "Trois-pattes" qui pouvait être pris dans les bras et ronronnait à qui mieux mieux avant d'avoir une patte sectionnée (la police municipale est intervenue pour le trapper suite à cela mais n'a jamais réussi). Ses nourrisseuses ne savent pas comment c'est arrivé, mais depuis elles ne peuvent plus l'approcher...

Nous étudierons TOUTES les solutions proposées et N'IMPORTE OU, un covoit s'organise mais on ne peut rien faire pour conserver leur lieu de vie en revanche

Alors oui déplacer des chats sauvages est compliqué, mais là même sans le problème du nouveau propriétaire, ils ne sont vraiment pas dans un lieu sécurisé pour eux, et avec le changement de propriétaire en plus ils finiront de toute façon par être chassés (au mieux)

Dans très peu de temps ces chats qui sont magnifiques car choyés par cette dame depuis très longtemps n'auront plus rien: ni lieu de vie connu, ni nourriture, ni visage amical. Ils vont s'éparpiller dans les bois alentours et seront livrés à eux mêmes

La dame est dévastée et ne peut rien faire de plus à son âge, essayons de l'aider et d'aider ces chats qui n'ont rien demandé !

J'ignore si je peux mettre un lien ici, mais au cas où j'ai créé une groupe sur Facebook pour ces minous : SOS CHATS CHAILLEVETTE (17)

----------


## hupet

Essayez de mettre une photo. Cela paraît inutile mais cela les rend plus visibles et peut être faire craquer quelqu'un

----------

